# Proteger el formato de una de excel



## zaasrvr

Hola,
necesito proteger el formato de una hoja de excel (colores de texto, fuentes, tamaños de celdas y columnas, colores, etc) pero dejando libre al usuario de agregar informacion como texto, numeros, elegir de una lista, salvar e imprimir. Tengo excel 2007 y no he tenido suerte despues de muchos intentos, alguna idea que me puedan dar?
Gracias


----------



## Greg Truby

Bueno, suponiendo que sus usuarios también usarán XL2003 o XL2007, allí en el menú de Tools > Protection hay una opción para "Allow Users to Edit Ranges" [Pues en 2003, no sé donde estará en XL2007.] Usando eso usted puede definir rangos editables y después proteger la hoja. El usario podrá cambiar el contenido de las celdas pero no los formatos.

Para versiones más antiguas protección normal donde usted usa el dialogo de formato para indicar si la celda está trabado o no y después proteger la hoja también da igual creo.

La cosa es que con la primera opción usted tiene más control sobre cuál usuario tiene accesso a tal y tal celda.  Con la segunda todos los usuarios tienen el mismo nivel de accesso.


----------



## galileogali

En Excel 2007, la opcion que menciona Greg, puedes encontrarla en el Ribbon o Cinta de Opciones>>Revisar>>Cambios>>Permitir que los usuarios modifiquen rangos.


----------



## Greg Truby

Hola zaasrvr,

Dado que ese otra hilera está en el foro de inglés, voy a responder aquí en la hilera en español para no seguir usando español allá.

Bueno, sí es cierto que el foro de inglés y el foro de otras idiomas son muy independientes. Pero eso de no hacer un "cross-post" es algo de modales generales del internet. 

Hay gente que además de hacer su pregunta aquí en MrExcel, ponen su pregunta en otros sitios de apoyo de Excel. Por lo general uno no debe de hacer eso. Pero si uno sí decide hacerlo, entonces uno debe de incluír vínculos a cada otra cross-post y una vez de que una solución esté encontrado en uno, marcar los demás con algo como "Resuelto. Favor lea aquí {vínculo} para ver la solución".

Aquí en MrExcel somos más o menos tranquilos sobre esta tema. Pero sí existen sitios donde si se dan cuenta que una ha hecho un cross-post "escondido" (sin decir y sin vínculos) los administradores le quitan su pertenencia (membresía).

Pues tampoco es papel de otros miembros aquí andar explicando esto a los miembros porque eso se llama "backseat moderation". O sea si uno no es moderadar, no ande diciendo a los demás como compartarse. En el caso mio, sí soy moderador (solamente en el foro extranjero), ni quiero ser moderador en el foro de inglés. 

Bueno, como digo, no se preocupe. Espero verlo aquí por mucho tiempo y que sus experiencias aquí son agradables. 

Atentamente,


----------



## Assamita

Hola. Ya sé que el hilo es un poco antiguo, pero tengo una duda parecida a lo que aquí se comenta, pero no logro encontrar la solución. Lo que aquí se ha dicho, efectivamente, protege el formato de las celdas en excel, pero no en el caso de que el usuario haga copiar y pegar.

Existe alguna manera de proteger el formato también para esos casos? sería el equivalente a forzar el "pegar valores" pero que no puedo esperar que los usuarios lo hagan porqué son muy descuidados.

Gracias


----------



## galileogali

algo como esto "protege" las celdas A3:A7 del Copiar y pegar



		Code:
__


Private Sub Worksheet_SelectionChange(ByVal Target As Range)
If Not Intersect(Range("A3:A7"), Target) Is Nothing Then
Application.CutCopyMode = False
End If
End Sub


----------



## Assamita

Gracias galileogali, pero sí que quiero que se pueda copiar-pegar. Lo único que quiero es que no se pueda copiar el formato, que sólo se copie el texto.


----------



## galileogali

Que version de Excel es la que manejan?


----------



## Assamita

2007


----------



## galileogali

Una vez tengas desprotegidas las celdas de data Entry (aquellas que el usuario tiene libertad de cargar datos, vas a Proteger la Hoja.
Ribbon   >>> Revisar   >>> ficha Cambios

Proteger Hoja: aparecerá un Cuadro de Dialogo donde puedes ver todas las variantes de inclusion o exclusion de permisos.....


----------

